# Reinhold Glière - Symphony No. 2, Op. 25



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Which is your favourite film score between the ones nominated for "Best original musical or comedy score" in 1996? You can vote your favourite one in this poll: Best Dramatic Film Score - 1996


Here the Symphony No. 2 of Glière. How do you rate it?

BBC Philharmonic conducted by Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted excellent, special Sir Edward Downes on Chandos .


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

I was hooked on this work from the opening horn proclamations on first listen. 

I like Downes' cycle in general, but for this symphony in particular, my go-to is Zdeněk Mácal.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the comment section of the video I posted.

_"The love theme ('Han Solo and the Princess') from Empire Strikes Back was seemingly lifted quite brazenly from the third movement."_

What do you think?


----------



## ganio (Dec 25, 2015)

It is a beautiful work, not always very inspired melodically speaking but, as always with Glière, splendidly orchestrated.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I can't say I know this work terribly well. I own the Downes cycle of Glière on Chandos, but have barely listened to any of the music from that set. So much music, so little time.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

my favourites by Glière are:
Symphony 3
Harp Concerto
SQ 3 & 4
Octet 
Sextet


----------

